# Tokyo kara no go-aisatsu



## dB (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi everyone!

I actually registered more than a year ago, but never got round to posting an introduction. This community is an invaluable resource for anyone interested in composing and digital audio. I know many of you already from other forums and have benefited greatly from reading your posts. My relative lack of experience prevents me from offering much in return, but I will do what I can.

For a musical introduction, please go here:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7799

Best regards


----------



## StrangeCat (Oct 9, 2007)

always nice to greet someone from Japan I just finished a japanese cd and am now doing another project for well japanese stuff.
yea this place is pretty kick ass! One of the reasons it really rules is you can let off steam say what's on your mind about a developer or library and no one is going to ban you or delete your post^_- Sugoi ne! 
Now where is Synergy543!
ja na
StrangeCat


----------

